# Lighting???



## myssie (May 14, 2010)

I have a 3ft hagen osaka double tube light strip with two thin t5 glo life blubs in it. Is this enough uvb lighting for my leopard tort??? In the summer months uvb will not be a problem as she will be getting out everyday. But the long cold winters in Canada will this be approperiate lighting for her?
Any input on this would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks all

Myssie


----------



## chadk (May 14, 2010)

What part of Canada? Some parts of Canada will get very low levels of UVB compared to others.

Your tube lights are not really UVB bulbs, right? I think they are just aquarium lights? If so, there is SOME UVB, but not much.

Do you know how old the tubes are?

One option is that you could suppliment with Calcium + D3.


----------



## Kristina (May 14, 2010)

I do not believe that they make UV lights in T5's. 

The glo's are a high output, and that is WAY too much light for a little babies eyes. I have a single GLO T5 HO, and it is WOW bright.

You should look into getting a MVB, which will produce UV light and heat.


----------



## myssie (May 14, 2010)

I am from Southwestern Ontario. I am not sure if they are, I think they might be they are a hagen t5 life glo bulb made for the osaka aquarium light hood. They are only a year or two old, I only used them for about 6months. I spent 300 dollars on this light and if I can use it for my little tortie would be great. I will be using cuttle bones crushed, and d3 to supplement as well as a basking light.

What is a MVB??? 

Myssie


----------



## Kristina (May 14, 2010)

They are aquarium plant or reef lights, NOT UV reptile lights. They do not put out enough UV, and are too white/bright for your tortoise's eyes. You can blind her with those HO's.

An MVB is a mercury vapor bulb. They put out UV light plus heat, one bulb for UV and for basking.


----------



## myssie (May 14, 2010)

I have decided to go with an mvb bulb, but do I run it 24/7?? or turn it off at nights and have another heat source? 

Yes you are completely right, I don't want to do anything to hurt my new tortie. I just want to have everything in place and what is the best for her, before she comes at the end of the month. I will try to find bulbs that are not high outputs and use the mvb along with it. 

Now these bulbs don't not have HO written on them. They only have t5 life glo printed on the end?? Are they all HO???

Sorry for all the questions like I said just want to make sure I am doing the best thing for my little Lenne gal.

Myssie


----------



## Kristina (May 14, 2010)

T5's are usually HO, and I am 99.9% positive all GLO's are. 

I use these on my planted tanks, and I had to switch the one out with a regular shoplight on my 100 gal goldfish tank, because it was bothering their eyes.

At night you can use just a 60 watt blacklight or a ceramic heat emitter, if anything. You don't want the MVB on 24/7. Tortoises need a day/night cycle.


----------



## rosty (May 28, 2010)

There is different between turtle and tortoise. I have small turtle as my pet. 
Do I need to maintain day and night cycle for it too?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2010)

rosty said:


> There is different between turtle and tortoise. I have small turtle as my pet.
> Do I need to maintain day and night cycle for it too?



Yes. All animals to better when they have a day/night cycle.


----------

